# The SBHonline Community Daily > Restaurants Wine & Food Off The Island >  >     
 > Valentine's Day at the SRC --- we will be offering two different dining experiences on Valentine's Day this year: a 3-course prix fixe lunch for $45 a person starting at noon, and a 6-course dinn

## JEK

Valentine's Day at the SRC --- we will be offering two different dining experiences on Valentine's Day this year: a 3-course prix fixe lunch for $45 a person starting at noon, and a 6-course dinner tasting menu with seatings at 5:00 p.m. and 7:30 p.m. for $65 a person (click here for the menu). Optional wine pairings will be available as well.

----------


## MIke R

yeah if we weren't so busy here we would go......especially with it on a weekend this year

----------


## JEK

I'm taking the Mrs. to Le Gaïac this year.

----------


## KevinS

Are you planning to wear your Conquistador outfit?

----------


## MIke R

we are going here..spectacular place


http://www.the1785inn.com/dinner.html

----------


## JEK

Not to be worn before the parade. NDA and all that :)

----------


## Jeanette

> Not to be worn before the parade. NDA and all that :)



So wear your orange feathers from last year to get more mileage out of them. La Gaiac for Valentine's Day sounds divine. Sigh...

----------


## JEK

We've been there a few times for the  event and it gets busy -- two seatings.

----------


## Jeanette

It sounds perfect, nonetheless. I will be flying home (alone) from The Big Easy. I have a Valentine's Day date with four beautiful forum ladies.

----------


## andynap

> I'm taking the Mrs. to Le Gaïac this year.




We did that a few years ago. I know you probably have your own table but I liked this private area

----------


## JEK

Nice pics!

----------


## andynap

Thanks

----------


## JEK

White pants too. Foo Foo Fellow :)

----------


## andynap

I prefer to call it Tropical.

----------


## JEK

Well, just being in THAT place makes you a Foo Foo Fellow according to the Chairman.

----------


## Dennis

Why am I always taken aback by what a handsome and seemingly happy fellow Andy appears to be in photographs?

Must be that special someone by his side?

----------


## JEK

She needs to stick closer to him :)

----------


## MIke R

uh oh Andy..they re being nice......

head on a swivel!....LOL

----------


## andynap

> Well, just being in THAT place makes you a Foo Foo Fellow according to the Chairman.




Well a reservation is preferred.

----------


## JEK

Triple threat!

----------


## MIke R

I have been in that place as well......let me refresh you on a few things you see to forget mon ami..

The Chairman passes judgements on *NOTHING* he hasnt either tried first himself, or seen first himself, or experienced first himself....

more than I can say for many.....

----------


## andynap

> uh oh Andy..they re being nice......
> 
> head on a swivel!....LOL




Uh- what is that avatar??

----------


## MIke R

> Originally Posted by Mike R
> 
> uh oh Andy..they re being nice......
> 
> head on a swivel!....LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uh- what is that avatar??




what do you mean what is that avatar?

seems pretty obvious to me.....

----------


## andynap

Sorry- I can't make it out

----------


## JEK

> I have been in that place as well......let me refresh you on a few things you see to forget mon ami..
> 
> The Chairman passes judgements on *NOTHING* he hasnt either tried first himself, or seen first himself, or experienced first himself....
> 
> more than I can say for many.....



Tell me more about that last bit (more than I can say for many) . . . Who loves things they never tried and promotes them?

----------


## JEK

> Sorry- I can't make it out



 Lena looking around a tree (like kids do) at Select with Marius in the background.

----------


## andynap

It's too small for me to make out.

----------


## MIke R

I have had many conversations in here about the usual hot topics...and someone will say.."carry on is just stupid and yada yada"..and I will say "and when did you try it?"..and someone will say.."I never did because I just *know* its stupid"...

and that when the conversation on my end  comes to a screeching halt.....

I didn't say you specifically...through the years many people in here have come in and had a strong opinion on something they have never ever tried and I just find that pretty ludicrious

so just for the record because I know how much you like to try and trip me up....

Nikki Beach - 3 times
Gaiec....once
Mayas..somewhere between 15 -20 times
Villas - 3 times
Hotels - too many to count
ER - too many to count
Checked Bags - too many to count
Carry On - too many too count
High season  - at least 10 trips
Mid Season  - at least 10 trips
Low Season - at least 10 trips
Christmas week - once
Reservations - many times
No Reservations - many more times
Long Pants - during the dark ages of marriage number 2....a few times

----------


## MIke R

> Originally Posted by Andynap
> 
> Sorry- I can't make it out
> 
> 
> 
>  Lena looking around a tree (like kids do) at Select with Marius in the background.




thank you..eddie took the picture..its a classic but it gets lost in the avatar

----------


## andynap

> Originally Posted by JEK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Andynap
> ...




Post the whole thing

----------


## MIke R



----------


## andynap

OK- her head is bent over- now I see it. Adorable  kid-

----------


## MIke R

yeah her Moms DNA is thankfully stronger than mine....LOL

----------


## JEK

Now I'm really confused.

----------


## phil62

Thanks Mike-it really is much cuter when it is bigger. Adorable. Amy

----------


## Jeanette

> Originally Posted by Mike R
> 
> I have been in that place as well......let me refresh you on a few things you see to forget mon ami..
> 
> The Chairman passes judgements on *NOTHING* he hasnt either tried first himself, or seen first himself, or experienced first himself....
> 
> more than I can say for many.....
> 
> 
> ...



I guess I am guilty of that, JEK.

I love Manu and I've never - _uhhh_ - tried him.  :p

----------


## GramChop

here's a 'dreamy' rendition of your valentine's day dinner locale....

 

i have had a wonderfully romantic dinner there, too...just not on valentine's day.  i think it's a perfect choice!!

very nice photo, andy!

----------


## John T

> I love Manu and I've never - _uhhh_ - tried him.  :p



The fantasy is most likely better than reality.

----------


## Jeanette

> Originally Posted by Jeanette
> 
> I love Manu and I've never - _uhhh_ - tried him.  :p
> 
> 
> 
> The fantasy is most likely better than reality.



Unfortunately, isn't that the truth for so many things in life, not just beautiful Frenchmen?

----------


## NYCFred

> White pants too. Foo Foo Fellow :)



Well, the RWB belt is a nice touch. French Flag in SBH, US in US.

----------


## andynap

> Originally Posted by JEK
> 
> White pants too. Foo Foo Fellow :)
> 
> 
> 
> Well, the RWB belt is a nice touch. French Flag in SBH, US in US.




I wore that belt maybe 10 times. I still have it and will wear it again.

----------


## Jeanette

Is your belt older than the model on the beach, too? Oops, sorry...wrong thread.   :p

----------

